# Circuito de ventilador a control remoto marca RAYFAN ?



## ROLYACCEDER2017 (Feb 13, 2017)

No he podido encontrar el manual de servicio del ventilador de pared a control remoto RAYFAN, cuando lo enciendo al momento se apaga nuevamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2017)

Fijate la fuente  del receptor . . .

Acciona con triacs o con relés ?


----------



## ROLYACCEDER2017 (Oct 25, 2021)

Algo parecido lo solucione reemplazando el capacitor de AC, se deterioran con el tiempo bajando su capacidad


----------

